# Dna testing/prenatal tests..?



## Becyboo__x

*Didnt know where to post this  but i just chose this one as none were really realted to this except this one ..

Basically my ex doesnt think babys his .. and says he wants a dna test done.. the only ones i can find are home tests and i didnt want to get one of them just incase i did it wrong and there like 100 quid .. but i think if you go and have one done they cost even more but whatever it is i have to do it cause hes being a total arse and im fed up.. i was thinking about having a prenatal one done.. like before babys born but iv heard there dangerous and it says theres a small risk of misscarriage on things iv read but nhs dont do dna tests so i would have to have one done privately if anything .. i dont think many people would have done this but i need some advice as the internet takes me in circles when i read things and different websites tell me different things .. but i want to know what to do as i wont be able to register baby til after thats been sorted .. if anyone knows anyone who has done this or anything will be a big help as i want something positive not something dodgy if you get me

x​*


----------



## kit603

I don't really have any experience but I wouldn't recommend doing a DNA test before the birth because of the risks to the baby. You don't HAVE to register the baby straight away - I was born Aug 6 and wasn't registered to Sept 8 and there was no particular reason for that other than being unable to decide on middle names haha :p

Can you not tell your ex that if he's contesting it, he needs to pay for it?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*He wont pay for it i dont think .. i dont mind payin but it depends how much it ends up being i just dont know where is good to go for dna tests as i dont want to do home one just incase it doesnt go right id rather someone propa do it.. but im thinking its guna be like 150 quid but it has to be done .. and i seen that you can register them certain amount of time so i spose that doesnt matter i was worried my hospital wouldnt let me do it cause some are funny and want you to have it done there and then but if that happens then the father will have to be left blank and changed later cause iv saw that can be done like added later on ..*


----------



## lilyd

i think you get 6 weeks to register the birth. if the dna results aren't back, you can re register the birth to include the fathers details.


----------



## anothersquish

I know someone who had one done and it cost them about £45 for baby and £45 for the father (as obviously both need to be typed!) I still know her so will ask if she remembers who this was with, I believe she dealt directly with a laboratory.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh that sounds good then .. iv seen most home kits for 100 but other said 150 to have privately done just abit expensive but like i said it has to be done.. 
thanx it means alot. *


----------



## kit603

A friend of mine used www.genetrack.com and that was £99 to diagnose samples from the mother, father and the child. Apparantly, if you go through CSA/Courts etc then they expect you compare against the mother AND the father for more accurate results - my friend said that with a lot of companies its more for the extra test, with genetrack they charge £99 with and without the mother.

She had her results within 7 working days of ordering the test online, she ordered the test and it came next day in the post then she used special delivery to send it back and it took 3 ish days to process in between :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its just i didnt want to order it .. cause i just dont want to do a home test cause if it dont go right or something then wasted money.. or if they say they cant get dna off it cause it wasnt done properley then im guna be stuffed if ya get me.. i think it costs more to have it dont proper but id rather do that then risk it going wrong .*


----------



## kit603

I can definitely understand that :) Although, my friend said that all she had to do was rub a cotton bud thingy against the inside of her mouth to get DNA so that might be an option if it turns out be stupidly expensive in a clinic. She also said that if you prefer to send a blood sample then some GPs will draw the blood for you for free but not test it so you can send the blood off yourself and know its been taken professionally.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmm.. i went on that website and i think i will do a home test just cause its hard to go into a clinic.. by looks of it and it seems easy i know you have to do swabs on inside of cheeks i just didnt want to not do it right and they tell me they couldnt do it id be gutted.. but i tried .co.uk on that site you sent for uk and it worked so iv saved the page and going to ask my mum when i should get it and everything
thankyou x*


----------



## kit603

You're very welcome, if you're still worried then maybe your MW or GP will be kind enough to take the swabs for you? Perhaps if you contact the company, they'll be able to tell you what their policy is regarding messed up DNA samples - like whether it happens, whether they'll retest etc? 

I'd still recommend getting quotes from private labs, you might find there's not much in it but my friend said her local clinics wanted upwards of like £299! :O


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh god most iv seen is 150.. and that is expensive.. i think ill be ok with the home test .. im guna have to ring up at the right time cause iv seen there can be hiden costs aka you pay £99 and then after they expect another payment for the results :O but thats dodgy dealing i think .. ill get my mum to give them a ring where ever i get a home kit from.. and ill talk to my midwife at my next appointment i think just to get her advice ..  thanx honestly youve helped me alot its all driving me insane with the dna test i want to think about baby and happy thoughts not all the stress of sorting that lol

x*


----------



## sparkswillfly

I would be careful about where you can one from I know theres a lot of companies out there trying to rip people off. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah thats what i mean im really unsure but maybe if i ask my midwife she will be able to help me out or something .. or even my connextions advisor who i see every 2week can help me better then just going on internet and picking one i spose 
x*


----------



## HotChocolate

You should ask him to pay for it. Better yet, MAKE him pay for it.. If he isn't prepared to then tell him to shove it. 

You have better things to spend your money on, i.e a pram. 

Sorry, but what a complete dick.


----------



## Love Bunny

Oh my god boo! He sounds like a complete arse!!! I garentee he's only saying it to f*ck you around and mess your head up. I wouldn't play into his nasty hands sweetheart. If I were you I wouldn't bother with a DNA test and I'd put my foot down and just set him striaght. 

"The babys yours end of. I ain't getting no DNA test and spending all my fucking money (and what little I have!) on something _I_ know is right when I could be using it to spend on *OUR* child on things they *NEED*. Our baby doesn't *NEED* a DNA test to prove your their father. So take it or leave it you can be in his life or not."

That is seriously what I'd say if my fella turned round and said that to me right this minute. I'd go absolutly ape!!! Seriously babe don't even THINK about wasting your money on some idot like that, and if he still insists on having one then you can tell him *HE'S* paying or they'll be _NO_ DNA test. END OF. Unless your really really unsure yourself I wouldn't give him the time of day for asking to put your baby at risk because his silly silly mind games.

Think of all the lovely baby things you could but for the price of that :cloud9: !

Urrrrgh!

Good luck hun!! Hope everything turns out okay

:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If i dont do it though he will just take it that its not his .. he prob would pay for it but i know it would be easier for me to just get it done with tbh .. i dont mind paying i havent got loads of money im already struggling to pay for stuff but it dont help that i didnt expect to get left to buy everything etc least if he didnt leave me he would of helped me out just would of made a difference but cant do anything about it i spose.. it has to be done cause hes one of them people who want it to be writen infront of him so he knows he wont take my word for it .. hes too stuburn, i just didnt want the birth certificate to be blank.. but if it comes to that it does.. but if a dna isnt done.. and i have his name on the birth certificate he will take me to court because he will have to pay csa.. and he wont want to pay that if hes saying its not his child.. and then the court make you pay for a dna i dont know weather its both of you or just one .. but i read online about it .. ill have to see nearer the time i spose but i dont really have much contact with him now just cause what appened in past and what he did .. im stil close to the other person who he 'thinks' it is and he told me he would pay half for the dna with me just to show him its not his cause if it shows its not the other guys he will have to believe me as thats the only person he 'thinks' could be the other father :S .. but i think guna be able to tell when baby arrives theres guna be a look a like to my ex cause its first boy in my family.. and his gene is strong as he says so .. all i said is if babys got brown eyes then that prooves it cause my family all have blue or green.. and the other guy has blue 

sorry bout how long it is got carried away lol
x *


----------



## AP

There is a Dad i t=know who had to get DNA tests done but ordered a test from Canada as it is cheaper over there?. So it is possible!


----------



## AP

becyboo dont ever go by colour of the eyes either!!!!! Its not reliable AT ALL and it can take years before the true colour sets in!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I know i realised this ages ago but tbh if the baby will have features straight away of him just cause he has 'strong' genes as his family said wel a dna test guna have to be done 1 way or another if he doesnt pay i will and get it sorted .. least my mum knows that iv got to do one and knows all about it so she can help me out wish prenatal ones werent dangerous id do that if they werent just to get it done and proove stuff .*


----------



## mummy0704

hi dont know if this will help but if u get in touch with csa as soon as babies here, they will do blood tests for you, then if babies his he has to pay them back for test if its not his nobody pays for it. there results r back within a week, a friend of mine had this done a couple of months back.


----------



## HotChocolate

"If i dont do it though he will just take it that its not his .. he prob would pay for it but i know it would be easier for me to just get it done with tbh .. i dont mind paying i havent got loads of money.."

I got as far as there and stopped reading. I can understand why you feel you must provide a DNA test but seriously, don't waste your money when that tit could buy one himself?! He shouldn't be putting you through this, you've got plenty on your plate as it is, i'd really lay into him if i was you.. Put him in his place. If you do what he says and wants now he'll only assume you're a walk over and that is NOT what you want from your baby's father, especially when you're not together. 

Okay i just read about the birth certificate, why can't you just put his name on it anyway? It's not like he can say "NO..Get my name off of there now!" is it? 

Good luck anyway, i hope everything works out for you hunni xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Cause if i put him on it anyway.. he will have to pay for the baby .. and as he doesnt believe its even his he wont want to be paying for a kid that isnt his if you get me ..
ill figure something out eventually... he does walk all over me.. and i let him cause i love him still and he got a new gf within a week of ending with me and telling me he stil loves me :S and since that we havent really spoke he talked to me at 16weeks pregnant and said hes glad iv got this far .. and then yesterday he sent me a message asking me if im having a boy or girl .. and i wasnt even guna tell him but i did and he was like really happy and saying "oh im guna have a little boy of my own" "well if he is mine that is" .. but he keept saying love you to me and putting (s) at the end of messages which i found strange but im not thinking hell come back to me cause i just get my hopes up and ill only get upset not worth the stress is it .. but i think alot of people know what its like to be in love with somone and planning to get engaged this year and moving in together.. holiday next year for bubs first holiday with us :'( i think back and it hurts alot.. but he told me hes happy with his new gf now dont see how he could just leave me and his unborn son for a girl who gets called a tramp and slag cause she sleeps around and basically has a bad rep.. went from perfect with me and him to nothing heartbraking it really is 
xx*


----------



## bexie1985

o my god!! i nearly cried reading your threads! im not a teen, although was when i had my first. How dare this BOY treat you like this, your mum must be going spare!! i have no advise as i know nothing about how to go about getting dna tests etc, but i just wanted to send u a masive hug. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i was that stressed when he ended it with me i nearly lost baby aswel .. i couldnt get my self sorted i just couldnt think or anything he proper messed me up and after all that he just turned violent towards me and drank everyday .. iv got my self round alot of things now i still think about him and stuff obviously but i try not too .. got to think about my lil boy now  and i know hardly anything about dna's either but my ex doesnt deserve to be a dad after doing what he has to me he changed as soon as we ended he wasnt even the same guy anymore just turned from the lad of my dreams and the one i could see the future with to a total stranger 

thanks hunny xx*


----------



## kit603

Seriously hun, I know that its very hard for you but from everything you've said this boy (he's not a man by anymeans!) does NOT deserve you and I hope that should he ever try to come crawling back to you, you have the strength to tell him no and walk away. As you've already said: 

- he started drinking and became violent
- he left you for no good reason
- he says he loves you whilst he has a girlfriend (so what's to stop him doing the same to you behind your back if you got back together)
- he puts you through a lot of stress
- he doesn't even believe the baby is his
- he can't make up his mind whether he wants the baby or not! 

You've already said the most important two things of all: 

"*got to think about my lil boy now*" and "*my ex doesnt deserve to be a dad*"


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thanx i know its all bad stuff but i dont see why he has started to be all nice to me again asking me if im okay and saying he hopes im being careful and relaxing and keeping well :S and hes like dead interested in the baby now i just can see him coming back when my lil boy is born and i cant have all the stress again spesh with him argueing with me he will end up wanting to take him straight away to spend time with him and im scared i wont even have time to bond with my baby  he can obviously see him i havent got a problem with it at all.. but he drinks at weekends and works/college in week so hes guna have to change alot! 
x*


----------



## kit603

Becyboo__x said:


> *Thanx i know its all bad stuff but i dont see why he has started to be all nice to me again asking me if im okay and saying he hopes im being careful and relaxing and keeping well :S and hes like dead interested in the baby now i just can see him coming back when my lil boy is born and i cant have all the stress again spesh with him argueing with me he will end up wanting to take him straight away to spend time with him and im scared i wont even have time to bond with my baby  he can obviously see him i havent got a problem with it at all.. but he drinks at weekends and works/college in week so hes guna have to change alot!
> x*

Just make that very clear to him from the start, and if he doesn't change deny him visitation. Then, if it ever goes as far as court that's exactly what you need to tell them - you're worried because he had a drinking problem and was violent to you whilst you were pregnant and don't want that kind of character around the baby. Then say, you'll be happy for supervised visits :)


----------



## AP

And tell them to shut up about his 'strong genes' what a load of crap!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I told him this.. i said baby will look like both of us .. maybe 1 of us abit more .. as i look more like my mum and my sister looks more like my dad.. lol but i wasnt agrueing with him he keep saying that when i was with him and his was like my mum told me :S i was like ok then.. but it makes sense why hes being like this cause its exactly like his dad.. he hasnt seen his dad in years either and he hates him .. but i wouldnt want my kid to hate his dad tbh . but if he carries on way he is then babys not guna like him when hes older x*


----------



## kit603

Awww just try not to stress hun... *hugs*


----------



## Pixxie

Have you asked your midwife about how to get a DNA test? I would have thought she would be best to give you advice or at least refer you to someone else on the matter.

With regards to your ex, like others have said if he doesnt believe the baby is his get him to pay the test. Personally I dont even think he is doubting the baby is his, hes looking for new ways to mess with your head. I would put him on the certificate (if he is still even doubting when the baby comes) and play it from there, see what the CSA say, I'm pretty sure they will pay for a test or at least reimburse you for the cost.

Hope everything works out for you hunny, hard as it is try to ignore your ex and his stupid theory (because thats what it is!!) relax and look forward to meeting your beautiful son

xxxx


----------



## Naya69

hi hun ive done three dna tests on my baby two of my own and one with the csa so i know EVERYTHING about dna testin the one i used is the best there is it cost £159 and their the best because they check the samples twice instead of the once all you do is send them an email with your details on and they will send you a pack in the post.

you will get three sets of swobs which look like large cotton wool buds swob the inside of yours, the babys and the fathers cheek put them in the correct envelops fill in the form and send them the money by cheque or by phone and the results take around 7 woring days to test and you will get the results by letter, phone or email.

DO NOT DO A £100 TEST AS THESE ARE DONE BY STUDENTS NOT PROFESSIONALS AND RESULTS COULD BE WRONG !!!!!

very simple the website is https://www.dna-bioscience.co.uk/

prenatal test are very expensive and can run into £1000

if you want any more info just let me know i will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thank you !
i was going to ask my midwife when i next go about it cause she will give me good advice and proper advice im hoping but i was hoping that someone did a home test or something and could give me there advice from it ! 
xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*On that website what do you click on once your on the website i cant seem to find anything? 
x*


----------



## Naya69

try it again because i put the wrong link in first and edited it but i will look myself x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh its right now i got confused then ... this looks right ! ill save it on my favourites on my internet so i can show my mum and sort it all out .. when should you get them really should i wait til near my due date ? or do you have to get it and do it straight away and send it straight back?
x*


----------



## Naya69

https://www.dna-bioscience.co.uk/service_paternity_test.php

thats the link to order a testin kit which is completely free x


----------



## Naya69

you can order the kit when ever they will give your own account number i got mine when i was about 20 weeks pregnant then did the swobs when baby was 4 and 3 days old and i got the results bk when baby was 5 weeks and 6 days old x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh right so you pay for it when you send it back? thats good then .. ill order it now or something then so i know iv got it here and its ready .. only thing i was worried about was the money cause i dont know if ill have it and if i dont and order that i bet you have to pay dont you  x*


----------



## Naya69

yer you have to pay them before they start testing it i used my maternity grant to pay for it because i had bought josh everything and he didnt need anything so i used that i will upload a photo of the results and what they look like for you xx


----------



## Naya69

heres mine x


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/naya69/14-07-2009193013.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i think im going to have to cutt back on some things i dont really need to do .. i was going to have a 4d scan with my 190 pound grant but i dont think i am going to now as dna is more important.. and tbh he can pay half so then its about 80 pound each makes sense dont you think? see if he will actually do it i would have my ex before do it as me and him are closer and thats who my recent ex thinks it is .. but my ex before will only be 17 in jan when baby comes and you have to have parents thing if ya not 18 and i wouldnt want him having to go through it all with his parents and that if you get me .. 

but i know i get the 500 pound grant aswel but i was using that for pushchair,cot and the expensive things .. i think ill be okay if its 80 pound i going to be paying and he pays the other 80.. btw when you get the results.. who gets the results? who ever does the cheque im guessing? cause id rather get the results and i can then get in contact with him.. Oh and i tried to click on that order free test and it wouldnt load it up dont know if its the site or if its my laptop ..
xx*


----------



## kit603

Just out of interest, are you planning on taking him to court over anything like CSA or Custody/Visitation etc? Looking at a couple of the sites (inc. the one my friend recommended and the DNA Bioscience one) it says that the tests aren't admissible in a court of law unless you have a third party take the swabs with a witness present and things like that and ensure the samples are tamper proof..

E.g. The DNA Bioscience one says that the £159 is only for piece of mind and for a test that's legal its £411!


----------



## AP

I don't know the whole story chick, if I have missed anything out, I'm sorry, and none of this is meant to offend, I'm just pointing out the options :hugs:

Reading this again, I think it is completely out of order that he expects you to cough up for the DNA tests. Are you 100% sure he is the father? If so - then don't even* think* about the tests - let him do it. If you arent sure if he is 100% the father then i guess you have to take some responsibilty to finding out who LO belongs to.


You have 21 days to register the birth, not 6 weeks though. You dont need him there to have his name on the certificate. 

But still it goes without saying that if you dont 100% know who the father is, dont put anyones name on the certificate til you know, or Jeremy Kyle will lay the smackdown on ya! :rofl:

I hope it all works out but whatever happens dont get stressed about and, and please, if you need to make cut backs on things for bubs, then spend it on practical things for LO and helping yourself-not just for during pregnancy and birth but for when she/he gets older too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im confused now.. i thought i was sorted after i got advice off naya.. but now kit saying its £411 .. so im just confused its guna end up being no1 on the birth certificate cause end day 1 needs to be done.. im not 100% about anything cause anything is possible cause when i thought i was pregnant and found out i actually was i was single cause the lad finished me again like he always did in our realtionship we was on and off alot cause he juts argued with me about anything.. but with my the lad he thinks the babys is i whenever we had sex we used protection so thats why i say it 'CANT' be his.. but end day be better if it was but like iv said iv gota have a dna done no matter what.. and everyone tells me i should go on jeremy kyle but im not cause tbh i like watching it but he contridicts him self all the time and its 10x as much stress .. i wunt go on national televison just to find out whos baby is not that i have doubt about what i think just i wouldnt its not my kinda thing tbh.. its private init not something id want all world knowing about lol.. but im stuck now ..
*


----------



## kit603

Becyboo__x said:


> *Im confused now.. i thought i was sorted after i got advice off naya.. but now kit saying its £411
> *

Sorry hun, wasn't trying to confuse you! :blush: :hugs:

I was just reading what was on the website that Naya gave you, if you look there are two different options for paternity tests. There is one that says it's for peace of mind only and that one is £159, but then it says if you want a test that's admissible in a court of law then its £411 so I think it depends what you want to do with the results. 

Maybe Naya could advise whether she was able to use her £159 test in legal matters?

I notice that on the bottom of the one she uploaded it says it may not be admissible in a court of law... suppose it might depend on the judge? I'm not a lawyer...


----------



## Naya69

if you both just want to know whos the father then the kit is called a peace of mind one and is cheaper because you do the swobbing yourself but if you think he might get dicky with you and you might need to get maintenace or take him to court then you need a court approved one which is 411 and you will have to go to the doctors to be swobbed and it will include his name on it the peace of mind doesnt have his name on it thats why you cant use it in courtbecause the courts wont know where the swob has come from.

the results will go to the address on the form and only there if you want additional test results (like to go to his address) then its an extra £10 xx


----------



## Naya69

if you cant get onto the order site then just give them a ring and they will pop a swob kit in the post for you 0845 408 2084


----------



## Naya69

sb22 said:


> You have 21 days to register the birth, not 6 weeks though. You dont need him there to have his name on the certificate.

just read this you do need the father there to have his name put on the certificate as they have to sign the form thats why joshuas dad isnt on the certificate and same with a few of my mates :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Tar hun 
i get it all now sorry kit i didnt mean you confused me lol i was just confused with the whole thing but i get it all now im not going to court so it will be £159 i will get him to come over to mine when babys born and do it for me hes seemed to calm down alot now but when babys here he will do it and he wont want to go to court to do that or pay that much either lol.. and so basically itll go to my address the results cause mine will be on the form.. and if he wants them its an extra £10.. is that right  id rather just get the results myself and then contact him and obviously he can come over and read it if he doesnt believe me lol ..
x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*im sure it is 6weeks to have baby registered aswel cause i asked my midwife at my 16week appointment but it dont matter about that .. and yeah if you want the fathers name on the birth certificate he as to sign to it .. *


----------



## kit603

All sounds good to me hun :) :thumbup: Good luck and I hope you get the results you want in the end. I think you're right too, i'm at my cousins and she said her MW told her she has 42 days (6 weeks) to register the birth and it's actually written in her baby book thing from the MW.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah thats what my midwife told me too  and its in my notes now  so im sticking with that aslong as i have the results back in time and i will if it only takes about a week  but i could always leave it blank and after i have the results add him to it .. cause some hospitals want you to register there and then in the hospital..
and thanx hun i just want it all to work out and get off my head  x*


----------



## Naya69

Becyboo__x said:


> *Tar hun
> i get it all now sorry kit i didnt mean you confused me lol i was just confused with the whole thing but i get it all now im not going to court so it will be £159 i will get him to come over to mine when babys born and do it for me hes seemed to calm down alot now but when babys here he will do it and he wont want to go to court to do that or pay that much either lol.. and so basically itll go to my address the results cause mine will be on the form.. and if he wants them its an extra £10.. is that right  id rather just get the results myself and then contact him and obviously he can come over and read it if he doesnt believe me lol ..
> x*

yep thats right youve got it now lol and the testing of the samples can take from 7 to 14 days but i have done two tests with this company and on both of them it only took the 7 days xx


----------



## AP

naya u sure?!? I really believed that wasnt the case.

Oh becyboo dont go on JK, it'll only make people have judgement!!m


----------



## Becyboo__x

whats JK


----------



## kit603

Jeremy Kyle I think she means :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hahaha oh yeah! im dumb sorry 
yeah i wouldnt go on that anyway i love watching it for daytime tele and entertainment but personally i wouldnt want all the people knowing my business and even family+friends watching cause it will all be argueing and i dont need it with a newborn really xx*


----------



## Naya69

everyone told me to go on jk i think would of made the best show with all my dna tests lol x


----------



## kit603

Lol awwww! :p


----------



## SairaJayn

If you're planning on getting him to pay for his kid do it via CSA - I believe he ends up paying anyway. I'd never advise doing one whilst pregnant.. And it can be VERY painful to have a DNA - I know this from seeing my nephew screaming when he had one at 3 years old and my sister said it was painful too.


However my ex is the same and demanded a DNA test and I told him where to go, if you know the truth unless you're going to claim I wouldn't waste the effort or money on him


----------



## Becyboo__x

Painful ? 
you have swobs samples from your cheeks thats all 
i know one during pregnancy is dangerous thats why i didnt even bother + its expensive anyways .. and wel DNA is getting done when babys born now anyway we paying half each .. only way itll settle his mind tbh maybe i should let him think what he wants but id rather just have it shown on paper cause he obviously doesnt believe me ..


----------



## SairaJayn

Becyboo__x said:


> Painful ?
> you have swobs samples from your cheeks thats all
> i know one during pregnancy is dangerous thats why i didnt even bother + its expensive anyways .. and wel DNA is getting done when babys born now anyway we paying half each .. only way itll settle his mind tbh maybe i should let him think what he wants but id rather just have it shown on paper cause he obviously doesnt believe me ..

Yeah, but they really shove it in your cheeks, my sisters cheeks hurt for three days after she had hers done and my nephew was hysterical for three hours - even broke in his mouth.


His loss if he don't believe you, you're the one with the gorgeous baby on the way. Thats my theory with my ex anyway..

But goodluck with it, I hope you get the result you're wanting


----------



## kit603

SairaJayn said:


> Yeah, but they really shove it in your cheeks, my sisters cheeks hurt for three days after she had hers done and my nephew was hysterical for three hours - even broke in his mouth.
> 
> His loss if he don't believe you, you're the one with the gorgeous baby on the way. Thats my theory with my ex anyway..
> 
> But goodluck with it, I hope you get the result you're wanting

My MIL is a nurse and she said it doesn't hurt at all - they only need a tiny bit of saliva to get on the side of the swab...


----------



## SairaJayn

kit603 said:


> SairaJayn said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they really shove it in your cheeks, my sisters cheeks hurt for three days after she had hers done and my nephew was hysterical for three hours - even broke in his mouth.
> 
> His loss if he don't believe you, you're the one with the gorgeous baby on the way. Thats my theory with my ex anyway..
> 
> But goodluck with it, I hope you get the result you're wanting
> 
> My MIL is a nurse and she said it doesn't hurt at all - they only need a tiny bit of saliva to get on the side of the swab...Click to expand...

Maybe your MIL needs to talk to the nurses that do it here. I'm not lying I saw what happened to my sister when she had to prove an infertile man wasn't the dad of her child


----------



## kit603

SairaJayn said:


> Maybe your MIL needs to talk to the nurses that do it here. I'm not lying I saw what happened to my sister when she had to prove an infertile man wasn't the dad of her child

EEP! I've never had swabs taken specifically for DNA, but i've had them done for other testing and they weren't painful. Not sure what the nurses were doing to your sister :o


----------



## SairaJayn

kit603 said:


> SairaJayn said:
> 
> 
> Maybe your MIL needs to talk to the nurses that do it here. I'm not lying I saw what happened to my sister when she had to prove an infertile man wasn't the dad of her child
> 
> EEP! I've never had swabs taken specifically for DNA, but i've had them done for other testing and they weren't painful. Not sure what the nurses were doing to your sister :oClick to expand...

Trying to savage her lol the whole thing was pointless anyway. Everyone knew he wasn't the dad but the idiot forced the issue:dohh:


----------



## kit603

SairaJayn said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SairaJayn said:
> 
> 
> Maybe your MIL needs to talk to the nurses that do it here. I'm not lying I saw what happened to my sister when she had to prove an infertile man wasn't the dad of her child
> 
> EEP! I've never had swabs taken specifically for DNA, but i've had them done for other testing and they weren't painful. Not sure what the nurses were doing to your sister :oClick to expand...
> 
> Trying to savage her lol the whole thing was pointless anyway. Everyone knew he wasn't the dad but the idiot forced the issue:dohh:Click to expand...

That's men for you! :shrug: Can't live with 'em... its illegal to shoot 'em :p


----------



## Naya69

painful??

ive had three done and not once was it painful all they do is rub it on the inside of your cheek i think who ever did the dna on your sister wasnt doing their job right and didnt know the correct way to do it all you do is rub it for 10 seconds x


----------



## AP

kit603 said:


> All sounds good to me hun :) :thumbup: Good luck and I hope you get the results you want in the end. I think you're right too, i'm at my cousins and she said her MW told her she has 42 days (6 weeks) to register the birth and it's actually written in her baby book thing from the MW.

I know what it is - I'm from Scotland - I just googled it and in England and Wales you all get more time , we only get 21 days!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ooooh thats why then .. all UK should be the same its silly how they have different things for different areas 21days isnt enough in my opinion x


----------



## kit603

sb22 said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> All sounds good to me hun :) :thumbup: Good luck and I hope you get the results you want in the end. I think you're right too, i'm at my cousins and she said her MW told her she has 42 days (6 weeks) to register the birth and it's actually written in her baby book thing from the MW.
> 
> I know what it is - I'm from Scotland - I just googled it and in England and Wales you all get more time , we only get 21 days!Click to expand...

Lol awww that's unfair  Should all be the same!


----------



## AP

its cause here in scotland we drink too much so we dont get the same laws. Or TV programmes. :rofl:

only kidding!

I know, some mums are barely out their wards!


----------

